# Dove marinades



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

Let's hear your favorite marinade !


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

big pot w/gravy...
oh yeah... lotsa dumplins :dance:


----------



## swanchez (Jun 10, 2007)

Allegro Hot & Spicy marinade. I only marinate them for about 20-30 min so it doesnt over power the taste. Stuff with japs and cream cheese. Bacon wrap and on to the grill.


----------



## Cowboycooloutfitters (Oct 1, 2012)

this may sound crazy but soke them in orange juice for 24 hours.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Cowboycooloutfitters said:


> this may sound crazy but soke them in orange juice for 24 hours.


X2 . Been doing it that way for years.

Than stuffed Jalapeno with cream cheese , bacon wrapped and than I like coating them with the "Asian Zing" sauce from Buffalo Wild Wings as I am grilling them.

The "Asian Zing" sauce is a "sweet with heat" medium grade sauce.
(It's pretty much Chinese sweet and sour sauce with red pepper flakes in it LOL)


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Buttermilk and OJ over night in fridge. They plump up something serious and cook to tender awesome.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

I breast out the doves take a mallet and pound them flat toast english muffins fry a egg put 3 dove patties on each muffin with a fried egg add hollandaise sause and enjoy your new breakfast sandwich Beau


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Italian dressing!!!


----------



## c-man69 (Feb 22, 2013)

Tiger Sauce, 1/2 can of beer, Tony Chacharie, black pepper, small amount of garlic powder, and a touch of cayenne powder. Marinade over night in a bowl. Very tasty.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Season with Grub Rub then jap in the rib cage and wrap with bacon. Throw on the grill and drink beer


----------



## jeffrush (Jan 14, 2010)

1 Bunch of cilantro, alot of garlic and some sea salt. Put all this in a food processor start chopping it and add olive oil until it emulsifies you can add other seasonings if desired. I sometimes add tony's in place of the salt. put dove breasts in a bowl. They can be breasted or on the bone. Cover in the cilantro mix and let set in frig for a few hours or overnight. Then wrap in bacon with jalapeno and onion and BBQ them baste with excess cilantro mix. DEElicious.


----------



## sportmansam (May 4, 2013)

*dove*

italian dessing brown sugar rap it in bacon then grill


----------

